#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  API 653 Quick guide

## sadeesh.ra

Dear friends,
   If anybody have "A Quick guide to API 653 certified storage tank inspector syllabus" by Cilfford Mathews".


    Pls share...See More: API 653 Quick guide

----------


## FATHI

.. I am also interested in this document..and would be grateful to have a copy..thanks

----------


## onomeanthony

me too

----------


## bonn_300

me too.. please someone upload

----------


## vfq3481

Hi there!!!
This would be an excellent addition to my library.
Please share!!
THX in advance

----------


## orbawy

Please share.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please share, Thks in advance. Appreciate if possible to share soft file of Inspection reports, Test plans, QAP, etc which could be of much help for all.

----------


## kashiblee

Does anyone have these two books?

A Quick Guide to Api 653 Certified Storage Tank Inspector Syllabus, Clifford Matthews
A Quick Guide to API 570 Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus, Clifford Matthews

Please upload/email. Thanks.

Shebli
kashiblee@gmail.com

----------


## bonn_300

Can someone share this book?

----------


## sumon emam

Waiting for the kind man!

----------


## vikaschaurasia

A Quick Guide to Api 653 Certified Storage Tank Inspector Syllabus, Clifford Matthews
A Quick Guide to API 570 Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus, Clifford Matthews

----------


## bonn_300

hi,

Anybody has these 2 book?

----------


## finiteinjustice

Plz. share...waiting for the upload....



Thanks in advance...See More: API 653 Quick guide

----------


## vessely

Please share.

----------


## inspectormag

I have API 570 guide clifford Matheus. you can find it in my dropbox.

----------


## finiteinjustice

I couldn't find "Quick Guide to API 570 by Clifford Mathews" in your Dropbox link......But thanks a lot for the wonderful collection.....if you have the book plz. mail me at finiteinjustice@gmail.com...........

"jmd"

----------


## sumon emam

> I have API 570 guide clifford Matheus. you can find it in my dropbox.



I am interested too about API 570 guide by Clifford Mathews. Pls send i to hossain.emam@gmail.com

----------


## onomeanthony

Pls share api 570 guide

----------

